# Experience letter sample - Urgent - Suggestion required



## goaus (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi Seniors,

I started collecting documentation for ACS assessment.
Few days back I sent an email to my previous employer requesting detailed experience letter with almost zero expectations.

Surprisingly I got following reply from them... "Provide format so that we can do the needful"


I am applying for ACT Assessment for software engineer, 
Please review below format and provide your feedback on it.... It is very urgent please.

Is this format is sufficient & acceptable by ACS and DIAC ? If anything goes wrong I cannot request my previous employer for second time after this ... please help

------------------------------------

25th August 2012

To Whom It May Concern

This is to certify that Mr. <name> was employed with ABC Ltd from 10th jan 2009 to 14th may 2010. He was employed on Full Time basis as a Software engineer.

Duties / Responsibilities:
•	Design, code, unit test and debug Online and Batch mainframe programs using COBOL, DB2, CICS, VSAM & JCL.
•	Prepares detailed specifications from which programs are developed or modified and follow systems standards and procedures as defined.
•	Develop test plans to verify logic of new or modified programs and conducts quality assurance activities such as peer reviews.
•	Understand business process and technical environments for development and production support for assigned applications.
•	Create appropriate documentation in work assignments such as program code, and technical documentation.


We Wish, <name> well in all his future endeavours. 


Sincerely yours,


<SIGN>

<Name of the Manager>
<Designation of the Manager>
------------------------------------------------


----------



## goaus (Aug 3, 2012)

*Waiting for responce...*



goaus said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I started collecting documentation for ACS assessment.
> Few days back I sent an email to my previous employer requesting detailed experience letter with almost zero expectations.
> ...


Hi Expats,

I need to send this format to my previous employer, Please suggest if this is sufficient for ACS Assessment & DIAC when we apply for VISA.


Thanks in advance
Goaus


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

goaus said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I need to send this format to my previous employer, Please suggest if this is sufficient for ACS Assessment & DIAC when we apply for VISA.
> 
> ...


format seems to be perfectly fine...if u want u can check out the sample letter provided in the ACS website...

http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/7570/Skilled-Employment-Reference-Example.pdf

if possible send them the above document for reference, to avoid confusions...All the best


----------



## goaus (Aug 3, 2012)

*experience letter format*



nivas said:


> format seems to be perfectly fine...if u want u can check out the sample letter provided in the ACS website...
> 
> 
> 
> if possible send them the above document for reference, to avoid confusions...All the best


Thanks Nivas,

I am more worried about the riles & responsibilities, Are the list of responsibilities listed in above sample sufficient or need to elaborate further(add more points)?

I am worried that if some thing goes wrong , I wont get one more experience letter.

Thank you,
Goaus


----------

